# Comic will be delayed - TSOALR



## FeedBot (Dec 20, 2006)

Drove home from Philadelphia PA last night (this morning at 3am) so the comic will be up later (and I can give no guarantees for its initial condition.) No draw, sleep now.

Don't forget to check out TSOALR


----------

